# Frederqiue Constant Classics Manufacture FC-710MC4H6



## -JoeK-

In Plan-les-Ouates Geneva, lies an incredibly modern factory that has true passion for design and development. This factory is Frederique Constant Geneve. It is this location, where they designed, developed and manufactured the movement for our latest review&#8230; Frederique Constant Classic Manufacture FC-710MC4H6.


Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture FC-710MC4H6

The Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture series was introduced this year in both stainless steel (as pictured) and is also available in rose gold plating. The watches design is classic (as is in the name) and bears the same traditional look that Frederique Constant has been known for, for over two decades. The black Roman numerals and silver guilloché dial are clean and very legible. The traditional look of the watch makes for a beautiful dress piece but can certainly be worn more casually as well. The dial layout is simple but fairly unique, with 3 hands displaying hours, minutes and seconds, but also has a date wheel display at the 6 o'clock.


Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture FC-710MC4H6

The 42mm case design is, again, very classic and traditional with a rounded bezel and case sides. Simplistic, but with an elegant high polish all throughout the case. The crown has an antiqued look and is a decent size making for easy adjustment. Winding is very smooth and the quality feel is definitely there. The strap is Croco-calf with a very nicely constructed push release deployment clasp.


Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture FC-710MC4H6

The movement is Frederique Constants in-house designed and manufactured FC-710 caliber. The movement has 26 jewels, 28,800 bph, and a 42 hr power reserve. The decoration is outstanding with perlage  and circular Côtes de Genève covering every milimeter of the movement. The FC-710 also has a rose gold plated rotor with a large central opening exposing more of the movement. Even though the rotor has a large opening in the center, it still has substantial weight and moves fluidly. All of the FC-710 calibers are tested and rated to perform within a -5/+10 sec a day deviation.


Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture FC-710MC4H6

Frederique Constant has been manufacturing their own in-house movements, only since 2001. The quality of their movements, however, is far above par and retailing for only *$2,250*, achievable by most any collector. The Frederqiue Constant Classic Manufacture FC-710MC4H6 is a true gem from Frederique Constant and we are proud to have them in stock here at AZ Fine Time.


Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture FC-710MC4H6

As always, if you have any questions, please feel free to call us at *1-800-486-3996*.

Thanks for reading!

Please see below for more pictures&#8230;

Frederqiue Constant Classic Manufacture FC-710MC4H6 « AZ Fine Time Blog


----------



## IskraII

Thanks for the introduction 
Really like this one except the printed Roman numerals looks so cheap comparing to the original Maxime manufacture dial. Wonder if the dials are interchangeable between the models and at what cost.


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

IskraII said:


> Thanks for the introduction
> Really like this one except the printed Roman numerals looks so cheap comparing to the original Maxime manufacture dial. Wonder if the dials are interchangeable between the models and at what cost.


There is absolutely nothing cheap looking about the Roman numerals on the dial. The photos don't do it justice. I own the gold case version and it is fantastic in every way. The dial is decorated on a par with far more expensive watches. I suggest you examine it in the flesh. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## seaking

I juz placed an order for this model... will be coming real soon!


----------



## RBrylawski

seaking said:


> I juz placed an order for this model... will be coming real soon!


Please write back, post pictures and your assessment when you get this watch. I'm seriously looking at this model and would love to hear your thoughts when you've got.

Thanks


----------



## seaking

Yup will do so!



RBrylawski said:


> Please write back, post pictures and your assessment when you get this watch. I'm seriously looking at this model and would love to hear your thoughts when you've got.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RBrylawski

seaking said:


> Yup will do so!


Thanks.....looking forward to your update!


----------



## Cybotron

I'm seriously thinking about this one myself.


----------



## RBrylawski

Cybotron said:


> I'm seriously thinking about this one myself.


For the price of admission, it's pretty hard to beat. It's great looking. Has an inhouse movement and just plain looks classy and beautiful.


----------



## RBrylawski

I ordered mine! I'll be picking it up on Saturday, which right now seems like a loooong way from now.


----------



## seaking

Patience my friend


----------



## RBrylawski

seaking said:


> Patience my friend


Patience is a virtue that was somehow ommitted from my genetic makeup! But thanks. Saturday will come soon enough.


----------



## lhoff

Iskral mentioned the one thing I'm unsure of with this watch. The Maxime model FC-700MS5M6 has applied numbers instead of printed ones. In just about every other respect I like the FC-710 more. It has a second hand, and is more water repellent.It is also a fair bit cheaper. I just wish it had applied numerals. They have real depth and look classy.
Larry


----------



## RBrylawski

lhoff said:


> Iskral mentioned the one thing I'm unsure of with this watch. The Maxime model FC-700MS5M6 has applied numbers instead of printed ones. In just about every other respect I like the FC-710 more. It has a second hand, and is more water repellent.It is also a fair bit cheaper. I just wish it had applied numerals. They have real depth and look classy.
> Larry


If applied numbers makes a big difference to you (it certainly does not to me), then this may not be the watch for you. But having seen it in person, it's elegantly done and beautifully finished. I also own the new Baume and Mercier Capeland Flyback. It's a $7500 watch and the face is completely printed. It's an incredible watch by any sense of the watch world.


----------



## lorsban

Beautiful!

FC is an awesome company, giving us classic designs at decent prices. And now, offering in-house movements as well. Serious added value.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RBrylawski

lorsban said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> FC is an awesome company, giving us classic designs at decent prices. And now, offering in-house movements as well. Serious added value.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Obviously, since I'll be picking up my new watch Saturday, I completely agree with you! A beautifully designed, engineered, and executed in-house movement in this price range is simply amazing!


----------



## Ayreonaut

Is the "guilloche" stamped, machine cut, or hand cut?


----------



## RBrylawski

Ayreonaut said:


> Is the "guilloche" stamped, machine cut, or hand cut?


In this price range I would imagine it is machine cut, not hand cut, but it's beautifull, regardless of how or who cut it!


----------

